# boa



## linda w (May 25, 2008)

HI,i would like to say hi to everyone,soon i will be the very proud owner of a common boa, he is going to be named khan, as a new owner any advice is wellcome.i have done a lot of reserch, but i find a lot of conflicting advice,please feel free to give me yours, thanks lin.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

make sure it has a big cage and a heat matt but nake sure you dont put the water bowl near the heatmatt because if the water spills it will crack the glass hope i helped


----------



## linda w (May 25, 2008)

thank you paulmcd ,i have started with a pyhon starter kit , which i am told by the breeder will suite for the foreseeable future,he is an 08bred about 2 foot long and gorgeous, my hubby bless him has already built his vivarium which is 7 foot long by 3 foot by 3foot high with possibility of extending up if needed, this is where i am getting the conflicting info,also i am not sure how big he needs to be before i put him in his larger home , because i have read that it can be overwelming to have a large space,if anyone can advise i would be most greatfull.
lin


----------



## moonlightspark (Oct 25, 2008)

The bigger the tank the better, that is great your giving him so much room. let him outgrow the starter tank first though before putting him in the bigger tank so.. 
A, he isnt scared and B, hell be big enough for you to find in the big tank lol. i also a small boa which is about 2 ft long and im planning on putting him in his big tank when hes about 3.5-4 ft long.


----------

